# cocoa chocolate help



## numbnuts (Oct 2, 2009)

i recently started eating a little dark cocoa chocolate with 95 percent cocoa - Its basically a ongoing experiment as i seem to get terrible lows at work . (iam not on any meds or glucose tablets and iam diet controlled)
 I would like to know if anyone here has a recipe to make pure cocoa chocolate ? or even where to buy the cocoa powder . After taking a little of it throughout the day, for the last 3 days i have noticed i do not feel bloody awful .
My BG seems not too bad -  pretty stable (5.5 - 6.5 mol average throughout the day ) iam still testing like mad as ive just been diagnosed. God knows why, but i dont feel terrible lows even though my BG has dropped ) .  i take 2 or 3 pieces  and divide them into smaller 6 or 9 pieces and eat these tiny pieces at select intervals in the day . i feel much better . (  my BG does not spike - it goes up a little - the highest reading i got was when i ate 2 bigger pieces of cocoa chocolate all at once - i got a reading of  6.8 mol . Which is still not too bad in my opinion. but i know iam not supposed to eat this everyday , so what should i do?

Ive never been a chocolate head, always a savoury eater iam surprised by the results, i also feel alot less tense .
Would there be anyone here that regulary buys the pure cocoa and makes cocoa chocolate themselves ?  i would be very grateful. Thanks


----------



## numbnuts (Oct 2, 2009)

ive bought some cocoa powder from sainsburys,so i will try the drink and see how i feel - if it helps me, i will use this  instead of the chocolate.


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Hot-Chocolate-Mix-from-Pure-Cocoa

dunno if this helps, sorry i cant help more i dont drink hot drinks full stop , but i do hope it is a positive thing for how it makes you feel x


----------



## am64 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had the same thing..savoury eater ...diagniosed, cut out sugar...suddenly need something sweet...Basically from what i understand the higher the cocoa the less sugar...thats why people find dark cococlate so bitter....but your idea of small peices occasionally  to savour and appreciate...is the best way to appreciate it...


----------



## marie_sk (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Last year i bought some 100% cocoa chocolate from hotel chocolat www.hotelchocolat.co.uk. It can be bought online or in there stores. It is very bitter though


----------

